# Got my first Female today........



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like I am a goner.......I was is PetSmart to get gravel for my new tank and there was a large styrofoam box that was packed with Bettas right off the truck in the little cups with blue water :fish-in-a-bag:......I felt bad for them and when the clerk said I could look through them.......what was I to do?? One caught my eye-her scales were irredescent and she swam over in the cup and was checking ME out....... so I now have her.....I liked that she was inter-active and alert. She is cute for sure.


----------



## frazier718 (Mar 5, 2012)

Post a picture of her!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics!


----------



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

I will post pics of both my finned friends soon. Just need to take some soon.
Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

How exciting!


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I just recently got my first girl too. She was the same way--very sweet and friendly. They sure steal your heart, don't they? I don't dare go anywhere near the bettas anymore when I go to Petsmart. I have two tanks and a betta in each, so I'm at my limit! Can't wait to see pics of her. Is she a dragon?


----------



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think she is a dragon, but she is a deeper darker red every day and her fins are the same exact color as her body..she looks like velvet almost..she is the most solidly colored female I have ever seen.....she is very inquisitive and really enjoying her new digs. She has a French Arch in her tank and very frilly live plants, so she must have a french name to continue the french theme..lol


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Pics, pics, pics! We must have pics!


----------

